# t track mounting



## uncleglenny (Jun 13, 2009)

are there any videos on how to do this ? I know its pretty straight forward would just like to see it done before i attempt.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is one of the easiest jobs you can do with your router. You cut the slot, then you fasten the track in place with small phillips screws. You will not need a video to get this to turn out.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Two suggestions:

Use an edge guide
Ensure the metal track is slightly below the table top, to avoid scratching your wood.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Are you cutting the track into laminate, wood, or....? IIRC, I used a spiral upcut bit and took a small amount of material with each pass. This was in a top made of MDF and laminated. I didn't use screws, electing to glue the track in place.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

The only problem I ever ran into was one setup where I was using homemade nutplates to attach a jig and found the counter sink for the screws was not quite deep enough to allow the nutplates to pass smoothly. I simply deepened the countersinks, using adhesive would have avoided the problem completely and, IMHO, if you are mounting it in MDF, adhesive would be the preferable option.


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

Wouldn't a downcut spiral make a cleaner cut on the top ( working ) surface ? 
Not sure I am visualizing the physics correctly...


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

GBM said:


> Wouldn't a downcut spiral make a cleaner cut on the top ( working ) surface ?
> Not sure I am visualizing the physics correctly...


I don't know if the spiral direction makes that much of a difference. The fluting being at an angle is the key. One could use a straight bit, for that matter. If handled correctly, it should cut fine. I only had an upcut bit in the size needed for the track. IIRC, I cut the slots in the cheeks of the fence with a straight bit.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I just used a 3/4 straight bit on laminate covered particle board, some scrap kitchen countertop material. Didn't experience a lot of chipping, but then again I didn't examine it very closely as my priority was for it to be straight and tight fitting.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Like a few others, I used cement to attach, mostly because my tops have all been MDF.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Just route a dado, slip the T-track in it, and screw it down. The screws don't have to be too tight as friction will hold everything in place when you tighten something into it.


----------



## BertFriday (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd like to ask a couple of follow-up questions. If the top you are putting the dado in is already laminated with plastic, do you have to do anything different? Or just cut the dado as you would if it were not laminated. 

And when using cement to attach the track to the MDF, what kind of cement?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bert, the process is identical... the router bit does not mind having a bit of high pressure laminate for breakfast. You will get a nice clean cut. To glue the aluminum to MDF I suggest a thin epoxy.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Some suggest that the first cut be a VERY LIGHT one to score the laminate. It helps to prevent chipping.


----------

